# 2005 Altima starts by itself



## Ste (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi I'll try to make this as short as possible I jumpstarted a 2005 Nissan Altima with a 2016 Chevy van that does have an AC outlet so there is a power inverter involved the as soon as I hooked up the cables the Altima tried starting with no key in it so I unhooked car went back to normal eventually worked on some other things on the car and accidentally started it with that same vehicle again windshield wipers come on burnout interior lights blower motor etc. not sure if I cooked something with the van since have replaced the big fusible link right next to the battery positive and put a new starter on no luck pull the ignition switch hook the battery up and it doesn't try to start is anybody have any ideas first time ever on a forum not sure of protocol but thank you


----------

